# Giiker Super Cube (Smart Cube) Video Review



## Tabe (Aug 20, 2018)

My latest video goes in-depth on the Giiker Super Cube and associated apps. Check it out and subscribe if you like what you see:


----------



## EccentricSensei (May 13, 2019)

Gan 356i is better ( I’m so late...)


----------



## Joffie Berkowitz (Nov 6, 2019)

The cube noise comes from the magnets not being glued in. Glue them in and it will quieten down like a normal cube.


----------

